# T-shirt manufacturer



## ty180sx (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Guys

Any tshirt manufacturer here? Or have contact based in SG?

Im trying to start a small clothing label here, "test market" 

The quotes i got for toddlers tees (bella and hanes) are very steep, approx $18 - $15 per piece (100pc)
So i might get the tshirts manufactured for a lower price. And if im sick of printed tees, i could recover back some losses by selling as plain tees.

im also looking for silkprinters, that could offer competive prices, 100pc ( 5 diff designs ) 1 color.

Any yea btw, awesome forum guys, too bad i missed the last meetup.

lil info on myself
[designer-webmaster-internet_marketer-carlover] by night
[sysadmin] by day


thank you
tyler


----------



## fadzuli (Jul 8, 2008)

hi tyler and welcome! =)

yah toddler tees are hard to find here in singapore. i did try to search but gave up soon after. haha. anyway you got a PM.


----------



## PINNACLE-PRINT (Oct 8, 2008)

hi there,

i dunno what i can help you with. But you can ask me for any free quotations through *[email protected]
*
regards


----------



## arcueid (Sep 9, 2008)

hmm 100pc with 5 designs.. that i think is a little too little. How will you split the sizes?
i am starting out too and i'm doing 50shirts per design.

Good Luck! do drop me a PM when ur tees are up!


----------



## tshirt0mania (May 27, 2008)

ty180sx said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any tshirt manufacturer here? Or have contact based in SG?
> 
> ...


That works out to about 20pcs per design. The industry minimum is about 30pcs per design I think...? but don't take my word for it, may want to confirm it elsewhere too..


----------



## mathcasey (May 19, 2008)

Printing on 20 pieces is much much much more expensive than printing on 100 pieces.


----------



## diavega (Aug 2, 2008)

I can produce t-shirt starting $9. 100% cotton, 160gsm. Min order is 30pcs. Email me at [email protected] . Btw, i'm from Malaysia.



ty180sx said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Any tshirt manufacturer here? Or have contact based in SG?
> 
> ...


----------



## arcueid (Sep 9, 2008)

RM$9 or SGD$9?


----------

